# A Joke



## chuck t (May 25, 2016)

lid.jpg



__ chuck t
__ May 25, 2016


----------



## rcher (Jun 1, 2016)

"If you're lookin' ... you ain't cookin"


----------



## venture (Jun 2, 2016)

State Department?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

